# recommendations



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi everyone! I am still trying to search for the right breeder and I understand it will take time but I feel like i'm not having any luck so far! If anyone could reccomend a breeder to me, it will be much appreciated!i'm just wanting a little malt baby of my own







Thank you in advance!


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

where are you? What state?


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi! I'm in the Las Vegas area... I did contact breeders in Nebraska (Sonshine Acres). ??? I will be in more contact w/ them about a current litter born last month. Could you guys check out their site through pets4you.com and tell me what you think? Just an opinion...


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I like the look of the site, but they don't address how many litters they allow each mom to have, how long they have been breeding malts, the type of care (caged or home) the puppies have received how many breeding pairs they have. Will you/can you visit them before you purchase they puppy?

The Maltese Only site has a very good page on what to ask a breeder and things to look for: Maltese Only - What to ask a breeder

Good luck in your search... Your will just love you puppy when you find it







Maltese are the most loyal, beautiful and loveable pups in the world, not that I am prejudiced or anything









Judi


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Of course your not...  Thank you for your advice! I can't go visit so i'm hoping to find someone in CA. There are no breeders here in my state! I might ask them more questions and for pics. ???


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I think I saw a site where an agility school specialized in maltese. The lady had 6 or so..... and I am almost sure it was in Las Vegas. If I come across the information again I will post it. Maybe you could contact her for breeder recommendations.

Judi


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you Tikis Mom!







Please let me know if you find the info! I will greatly appreciate it!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I did a search (I am sure I read about this lady at the vet or maybe saw it on animal planet?) and found her site.

Maltese, agility training -- Las Vegas

Hope this helps!

Judi


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you! I'm going to give her a call on my next day off.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Cool.... let us know what happens.

Judi


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay..., I emailed her and she could not give me any personal reccommendations... So i'm back on my breeder search...







Oh well!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh, so sorry!

Keep us posted on your search.

Judi


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I might have found a breeder finally!! She breeds for her next show dog and she has 2, 12 week old males available now. She tests the parents (genetic) and dna tests the sires according to AKC regulations and keeps record. Also, she has tried to breed out the tearstaining. And she offers a 24 month written health guarantee on congenital defects too. The only minor thing is the cost of the pups. Over a thousand! 







I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Sounds good. That's pretty much the type breeder I got my maltese from. As far as the cost goes you might think about this....it will be hard to find a pup for less than 600 no matter where you look, paper, hobby breeder, backyard breeders, pet shop, etc. Then you will have to worry about how reputable they are and could end up getting a sick pup that could cost you hundreds to get it healthy. The breeder you descibed has a good guarantee and probably her reputation on the line if she isn't being careful. Also I have no idea how much she is asking, but lets say 1000.
in just 3 years time that will cost you less than a dollar a day to own a beautiful , sweet maltese.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats soo true!! Sheasking for $1200 for the slightly bigger one and $1500 for the little smaller one, but they are not tiny teacup type (good!). Plus $250. (counter to counter direct flight only) for shipping since I am unable to fly to TX.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i guess it depends on your location but i paid 500 for parker and thats what they run around here..i had found a great breeder in north louisiana before i got him that wanted 600 but she didnt have any at the time...if you dont want a show dogi do think its possible to find cheaper ones...might depend on timing also.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

puppy*luv, I'm going to PM you. I live in Texas and know of a couple of good breeders and i also know of a couple that are mill type. I can share with you where I got Bentley from


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

PuppyLov,

Where in Texas is this breeder? How old will the puppy be when it is shipped? If the breeder ships at less than 12 weeks, find another breeder no matter how much you want this Maltese. If Bently's mom has visited this breeder, find out what she saw there. Personally, I would never ship a puppy unless someone accompanied him/her. I just question a breeder who would. Think about it. Puppy in crate in luggage hold in plane. Flight delays, human error by airline, etc. Shudder!

Ideally, you want to visit the breeder to see if reality matches the web site information given. The now-infamous Hollybelle kennel talked a good talk on her web site but had over 200 de-barked and maltreated Maltese in her garage being bred over and over and over. But, that's another soapbox. I just don't want you to be heartbroken over a puppy who becomes ill or dies from poor breeding practices.

malteseonly.com has a breeders list that is a good reference, too. Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi! I can't think of where in Texas at the moment but its one of the major cities. She ships at 12 weeks at least and she said the smaller pups will be a little older before shipped. She does counter to counter shipping where someone carries the pup on 1/2 hour befrore the flight and they ride in the passanger area not the cargo; I even asked other breeders (even one on the AMA list) as well as the airlines and I got same answer. I know, now its hard to trust anyone especially after the Hollybelle incident!! She emailed me a pic of the 2 males available (if they still are); they are excellent looking. Happy, square bod, no tearstains, good fur. Bentleys mom has been very helpful!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i paid 1700 for maxi and he was considered a toy he wasnt supposed to exceed 6lbs according to the place i got him thats why i was paying so much well as of 7 months and a week maxi is almost 9lbs. He is the most gorgeous baby and i dont care if he gets to be 100lbs but be careful when they start quoting weight sizes you should also search on www.puppyfind.com you may luck out and find a breeder in your area
good luck


----------

